# Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Douane perikelen)...



## Sjors

Het ging net zo goed begin deze maand, maar er is er toch weer één gevangen. Een paar maanden geleden heeft een "Express" pakketje meer dan een week vast gezeten. Net toen ik een rondje wou gaan bellen, kwam het pakketje vrij. Met een flinke rekening natuurlijk...










Laten we eens kijken hoe lang dit EMS (Express Mail Service) pakketje er dit keer over gaat doen bij die snelle jongens daar in Amsterdam. Horloge heeft een waarde van zo'n €100.-. Rekening zal wel weer rond de €30.- zijn (aarrcchhh!).

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## GuySie

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*

Helaas! Ik ben tot nu toe ook de zak geweest met aankopen vanuit Amerika :-(


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*

Inderdaad GuySie, bij mij zijn het ook altijd de pakjes uit Amerika. Ben daarom inmiddels zo ver dat ik bij keuze tussen een Amerikaanse dealer en een uit een ander deel van de wereld altijd de laatste kies. Tenzij ik een bepaald horloge alleen uit de VS kan halen uiteraard.


----------



## Sjors

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*

Hoi GuySie,

Net als Lester probeer ik ook zoveel mogelijk niet in de VS te kopen, of alleen via vrienden. Verzekerde verzendingen hebben gewoon zo'n 100% pakkans. 

Ik baal het meest van kleine aankopen. De inklaringskosten zijn tegenwoordig €17.-, ongeacht hoe hoog het aangegeven bedrag is. Een paar jaar geleden ging iets met een totale waarde (inclusief verzendkosten) van €40.- nog belasting vrij door de douane, nu wordt zo'n beetje alles gescanned. Ik kreeg deze rekening zo'n maand geleden:











Waarde horloge: €26.-
BTW + irritant lang ophouden van een "Express" pakketje voor een week: €25.75. Ik heb al eens eerder zo'n rekening gehad op pakketjes die werkelijk zo'n €25.- waard waren. 

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## GuySie

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*

Ach, aan de andere kant, de import betalen (op grote aankopen idd, bij kleine is het erg overdreven) is vervelend maar hoort er eigenlijk bij, 'tis geld dat je de staat schuldig bent of het nou leuk is of niet. Erger vind ik idd de tijd die zo'n pakje bij de douane blijft slingeren...

*moppert nog wat over ambtenaren*


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*

Je hebt natuurlijk gelijk dat het erbij hoort, maar het moet wel in verhouding zijn.
25 euro kosten voor een horloge van 25 euro is natuurlijk moeilijk te verklaren...

Ik moet het afkloppen, maar heb na zo'n 70 pakketjes (niet alleen horloges hoor, maar wel de meesten) nog nooit iets hoeven betalen. Horloges uit Amerika laat ik niet opsturen (te duur) ik haal ze zelf wel op. b-)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Sjors

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*




Martin_B said:


> Horloges uit Amerika laat ik niet opsturen (te duur) ik haal ze zelf wel op. b-)


Ha ha, die luxe heb ik helaas niet. Soms laat ik een horloge naar een kennis in America sturen, zodat hij het kan overpakken in een gunstiger pakket. Scheelt toch gauw zo'n €40.

Ik ben wel van plan om in Japan wat te gaan rondneuzen. Waarschijnlijk laat ik ook wat horloges tijdelijk bij een vriend (en mede Moderator hier) parkeren.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*



Sjors said:


> Ha ha, die luxe heb ik helaas niet. Soms laat ik een horloge naar een kennis in America sturen, zodat hij het kan overpakken in een gunstiger pakket. Scheelt toch gauw zo'n €40.
> 
> Ik ben wel van plan om in Japan wat te gaan rondneuzen. Waarschijnlijk laat ik ook wat horloges tijdelijk bij een vriend (en mede Moderator hier) parkeren.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Ik ga voor mijn werk regelmatig de wereld over. Als ik iets uit amerika op het oog heb, laat ik dat wel naar ons kantoor opsturen en neem het later mee, of ik bestel pas als ik mijn hotel kamer weet...

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## vanhessche

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*

ik heb een vraagje i.v.m. de importtaxen.
ik heb al gehoord dat sommigen hun pakjes laten opsturen als "gift" en dat ze dan geen taxen hoeven te betalen, klopt dit?
of is iemand al zo te werk gegaan?


----------



## GuySie

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*



vanhessche said:


> ik heb een vraagje i.v.m. de importtaxen.
> ik heb al gehoord dat sommigen hun pakjes laten opsturen als "gift" en dat ze dan geen taxen hoeven te betalen, klopt dit?
> of is iemand al zo te werk gegaan?


Dat werkt theoretisch idd. Maar er wordt ook steekproefsgewijs gecontroleerd op dit soort pakjes, dus het is verre van een garantie. Anderzijds, een pakje waarop duidelijk vermeld staat wat de waarde is van het object erin (of via een koeriersdienst wordt verstuurd) is sowieso de sjaak.

Overigens weigeren de meeste Westerse verkopers om er 'gift' van te maken, 'tis wel typisch iets wat de HK verkopers doen. En dit werkt natuurlijk niet met verzekerde verzending b-)


----------



## vanhessche

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*

oké, bedankt voor de info


----------



## Sjors

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*

Ik koop vaak van bevriende verkopers, niet alleen in Oost Azie, maar ook in de VS. Ik laat ze expres een laag bedrag en gift op het pakketje zetten. Als het geen gift is, kan je nog langer wachten. Als de Douane eindelijk het pakje open maakt en de waarde niet vertrouwen, krijg je een formulier opgestuurd waaring je moet aantonen wat je voor de inbhoud hebt betaald (bank afschrift of een Paypal rekening). Aangezien ik geen printer heb, moet ik die brief mee naar m'n werk nemen en de volgende dag posten, met de bijlage. Een paar dagen later komt je pakketje dan, met een rekening, aan.









Het pakje is inmiddels door de Daune gekomen afgelopen Vrijdag. Ik ben Zaterdag de hele dag voor niks thuis gebleven. Waarchijnlijk wordt het Maandag bezorgd. Ik zal wel weer een envelop met geld ergens klaarleggen voor mijn vriendin.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Sjors

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*

Aangekomen! Het valt mee deze keer. Slechts 8 dagen onderweg (toch zo'n 5 te lang, Japan - Nederland is normaal 3 dagen, somes zelfs korter). Bedrag viel ook mee, €30.-. Daarvoor komen ze hem wel speciaal naar m'n school brengen (ja, ja, ik ben schijnbaar een bekende hier). Toen ik het pakje opendeed was ik die extra €30 wel erg snel vergeten. 'K zou zeggen, zet je zonnebril op voor je verder kijkt:-d










Eerst even op een collega testen die de juiste huid tint heeft...





































Erg moeilijk on de echte kleur van het ding vast te leggen, maar het trekt behoorlijk publiek hier.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*

Ik hoop dat 'ie je zelf ook zo goed staat ;-)

Supergaaf horloge!! Net wat te duur voor mij. Hopelijk gaan ze over een paar jaar nog wat in prijs zakken!


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*

* klikkerdeklik


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*

* paar keer te veel geklikt ben ik bang


----------



## Sjors

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*

Ha ha Lester. Als dit forum over een tijdje veel gebruikt zou worden, dacht ik dat jij misschien wel een goede moderator kon zijn. Kon je in ieder geval je (drie-) dubbele posts zelf wissen:-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*



Sjors said:


> Ha ha Lester. Als dit forum over een tijdje veel gebruikt zou worden, dacht ik dat jij misschien wel een goede moderator kon zijn. Kon je in ieder geval je (drie-) dubbele posts zelf wissen:-d


Ja, dat zou erg handig zijn :-d

Andere mogelijkheid is dat ik gewoon een betere internetaansluiting (of router) neem zodat ik niet elke keer gefrustreerd aan het adhd-klikken ben zodra het langer dan 2 seconden duurt voordat mijn posting geplaatst is ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*



Martin_B said:


> Ik moet het afkloppen, maar heb na zo'n 70 pakketjes (niet alleen horloges hoor, maar wel de meesten) nog nooit iets hoeven betalen. Horloges uit Amerika laat ik niet opsturen (te duur) ik haal ze zelf wel op. b-)
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Hmpf, nog geen twee weken geleden dit geschreven, en nu al een rekening van Fedex (alleen BTW, 19 euro voor een geschatte 100 euro waarde, in werkelijkheid €135, dus ik zeur niet) en net weer een brief van TNT om de waarde op te geven van een EMS zending. :-x

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Sjors

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*

Hoi martin,

Ze vragen zeker ook om bewijs (screenshot Paypal afschrift of bank afschrift...).

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*



Sjors said:


> Hoi martin,
> 
> Ze vragen zeker ook om bewijs (screenshot Paypal afschrift of bank afschrift...).
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Jep, heb een paypal uitdraai bijgevoegd. Ik had ook nog een andere liggen voor een horloge van $10, maar heb die toch maar niet gebruikt ;-)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*



Martin_B said:


> Jep, heb een paypal uitdraai bijgevoegd. Ik had ook nog een andere liggen voor een horloge van $10, maar heb die toch maar niet gebruikt ;-)
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Zou ik ook maar niet doen, zijn ze toch vrij streng mee. Ik heb de eerste keer dat ik een dergelijk verzoek ontving aangegeven dat het om een gift ging om op die manier te proberen de zaak te flessen. Werd toen een paar dagen later opgebeld door iemand van de douane met het dringend verzoek om alsnog correcte aangifte te doen :-d


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*



Lester Burnham said:


> Zou ik ook maar niet doen, zijn ze toch vrij streng mee. Ik heb de eerste keer dat ik een dergelijk verzoek ontving aangegeven dat het om een gift ging om op die manier te proberen de zaak te flessen. Werd toen een paar dagen later opgebeld door iemand van de douane met het dringend verzoek om alsnog correcte aangifte te doen :-d


't Is het ook niet waard. Het gaat om nog geen €90 euro. Ik had de verkoper ook moeten vragen géén EMS te gebruiken. Daardoor duurt het alleen maar langer. :-(

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Sjors

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*



Lester Burnham said:


> Werd toen een paar dagen later opgebeld door iemand van de douane met het dringend verzoek om alsnog correcte aangifte te doen :-d


:-d:-d Je habt waarschijnlijk net zo'n goede pokerface als ik heb...  :-d:-d



Martin_B said:


> Ik had de verkoper ook moeten vragen géén EMS te gebruiken. Daardoor duurt het alleen maar langer. :-(


Daar heb je hem weer, die E van Express...:think:

Gelukkig zijn mijn nieuwe shirtjes zonder oponthoud aangekomen...









 
Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## GuySie

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*

Goede kleur gekozen voor tijdens het WK ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*



Martin_B said:


> 't Is het ook niet waard. Het gaat om nog geen €90 euro. Ik had de verkoper ook moeten vragen géén EMS te gebruiken. Daardoor duurt het alleen maar langer. :-(
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Eindelijk is het pakketje aangeboden, na ruim een week in A'dam te hebben gelegen. Met een extra rekening van €35 voor een horloge van €86,50 inclusief verzenden :-x:-|
Door alle vertraging zat ik inmiddels al in het vliegtuig richting VS, dus zie het horloge pas over twee weken o|

EMS, Extreem matige service?

Groeten,

Martin

ps. maar zelf met die extra 35 pieken is het nog steeds een geweldige aankoop. Een echte mechanische moonphase, kijk maar:


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Martin,

Ik geloof niet dat EMS er iets aan kan doen. In Nederland wordt een EMS zending door TNT-Post uitgevoerd. Express zendingen worden meestal direct naar een Douane ambtenaar overgebracht, die ondertussen Gallisch wordt van al die post stukken die hij/zij moet controleren . Vervolgens brengt TNT-Post zelf ook nog eens €17.- voor de service in rekening (net also die reklame voor de Klant Kosten van Dit zo). Dat houd dus in dat als de Douane €4.- belasting rekend voor een €20.- pakketje, dat je een rekening krijgt van €21.-. Is mij al eens overkomen...

Een nieuw pakketje is onderweg. Ik heb de Douane papieren een beetje aan laten passen. Eéns kijken of we onder de radar door kunnen komen ;-)










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Martin_B

Hoi Sjors,

Ja klopt, het is TNT. Ik kan hier ook wel wat betekenissen bedenken op die afkorting, maar kom op het moment alleen op variaties met ziektes en 'handwerken' 

Laten ze een voorbeeld nemen aan Fedex. Die berekent gewoon de BTW, en geen oneveredige 'service' kosten. Maar ja, ze hebben nog steeds die monopolisten houding van vroeger, die de KPN ook nog heeft. Geen wonder dat er steeds meer mensen daar uit moeten.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## reiker

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*

Ha, een Nederlandstalig forum  Duurde toch even voor ik het hier gevonden had ;-) |>

Ik verwacht een pakketje uit Japan per EMS, hoe lang zou het kunnen duren voor hij op de stoep ligt..? 
Het horloge heeft een waarde van zo'n $565 dus ik hoop dat de douane 'm niet ziet.. :-x










offtopic:
Kan ik in dit overzicht nog verdere updates verwachten, of geeft TNT niks meer door en moet ik maar zien wanneer de oranje bus voor m'n deur staat?


----------



## reiker

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*

En het antwoord laat niet lang op zich wachten... b-) :roll:


----------



## Sjors

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*

Het is al weer lang geleden dat ik weer eens moet wachten op een pakketje uit Japan. FEDEX en UPC werken veel sneller en berekenen geen kosten. Volgens mij wordt er weer veel verdiend aan een pakje van $285.-...










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*

Ben ik wel benieuwd wat het is, komt er weer een kikvorsman aan?


----------



## Sjors

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*

Nou, dat lukt tegenwoordig voor zo'n prijs bijna niet , die MIY tribute model die ik in Kyoto gekocht heb was al 34000 yen (zo'n €300 toen). Nee, het betreft hier gewoon een simpele DW-6900. ;-)

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*

Wel een gave limited dan wsl 

Ik zag trouwens laatst dat de GF-8250 al te krijgen is voor ruim minder dan 300 dollar! Verbaasde me wel enigszins. Kwam neer op precies 200 euro. I'm tempted


----------



## Sjors

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*

Tempted? Gewoon doen! Is wellicht één van mijn mooiste G-Shocks! Ik heb er twee.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*



Sjors said:


> Tempted? Gewoon doen! Is wellicht één van mijn mooiste G-Shocks! Ik heb er twee.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Ik twijfel toch nog effe verder 

Speculeren dat 'ie nog ietsie pietsie verder gaat zakken. Alhoewel je dat nooit weet met G-Shocks.

Komen er trouwens ook andere kleuren/modellen GF-8250 aan? Zou het zonde vinden als het bij alleen geel blijft, die 1000 is toch te groot voor me.


----------



## Sjors

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*

Volgens mij houden ze het bij deze ene tribute model, maar misschien komen ze later nog wel met zoiets op de proppen. Het zou toch te gek zijn als er jaarlijks een Frogman 2000, MIB Frogman of een Real Black Frogman tribute zou worden uitgebracht.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Sjors

Weer een triest record. Ik kan me er steeds over opwinden dat ze voor het vasthouden en overhandigen van een pakketje rustig €17.- durven vragen. een aangetekend pakketje naar Spanje sturen koste nog minder en dit pakketje is er niet eens voor uit Amsterdam geweest...









Maar dit maakte het toch weer een beetje goed:




























Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, wat schattig 

Als ze in een hele slechte bui waren geweest hadden ze ook nog invoerheffingen kunnen rekenen, bovenop omzetbelasting en inklaring, dat hebben ze hier (gelukkig) niet gedaan!


----------



## Temperarely

Hoi,

Tjonge tjonge, hoe lang kan dat toch duren.
Zucht. :-(










Heeft iemand een telefoonnr.? Is er zowiezo iets aan te bespoedigen?:think:

Elf


----------



## om-4

Langste dat ik heb moeten wachten is 6 weken!


----------



## Temperarely

om-4 said:


> Langste dat ik heb moeten wachten is 6 weken!


Gloeiende gloeiende.
Dat is toch niet normaal. Ontbrak er iets aan het adres? Of?

Elf.


----------



## Sjors

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*

Nou, ik ben ook al een tijdje aan het wachten op m'n 2 T-Shirts... Zullen wel weer stik dure shirts worden o|










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Temperarely

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*

Hoi,

Succes toegewenst Sjors.

Volgens mij zit er bij mij "schot in de zaak"

Ik heb goede hoop dat het pakketje vandaag geleverd gaat worden. Ik heb gisterenmiddag kontakt gehad met Postnl [0900 0570] .De mevrouw kon mij ,behalve het geven van een NL trackingcode, niet verder helpen cq. de zaak bespoedigen. Ze zei nog wel dat het maximaal 30 dagen kon duren.:-s Ahhhhrggg
Echter, laat in de middag was er ineens een wijziging in de trackinggegevens.
In de tracking gegevens staat ook een remboursbedrag vermeld ,zou dat het te betalen invoerbedrag zijn? Iemand?

Groet , Elf.


----------



## Shocked

Temperarely said:


> Hoi,
> 
> Succes toegewenst Sjors.
> 
> Volgens mij zit er bij mij "schot in de zaak"
> 
> Ik heb goede hoop dat het pakketje vandaag geleverd gaat worden. Ik heb gisterenmiddag kontakt gehad met Postnl [0900 0570] .De mevrouw kon mij ,behalve het geven van een NL trackingcode, niet verder helpen cq. de zaak bespoedigen. Ze zei nog wel dat het maximaal 30 dagen kon duren.:-s Ahhhhrggg
> Echter, laat in de middag was er ineens een wijziging in de trackinggegevens.
> In de tracking gegevens staat ook een remboursbedrag vermeld ,zou dat het te betalen invoerbedrag zijn? Iemand?
> 
> Groet , Elf.


Hoi Elf,

Dat bedrag is inderdaad het te betalen invoerbedrag dus zorg dat je dat contant hebt klaarliggen anders neemt de bezorger het pakket weer vrolijk mee naar het postkantoor  
Meestal ik er er een bedrag bij zie staan is het binnen 1 a 2 dagen in huis.

Succes met de laatste loodjes...


----------



## Temperarely

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*



Shocked said:


> Hoi Elf,
> 
> Dat bedrag is inderdaad het te betalen invoerbedrag dus zorg dat je dat contant hebt klaarliggen anders neemt de bezorger het pakket weer vrolijk mee naar het postkantoor
> Meestal ik er er een bedrag bij zie staan is het binnen 1 a 2 dagen in huis.
> 
> Succes met de laatste loodjes...


Ha, bedankt.

Nou, cool. Als het pakketje verder "vet"in orde is kan ik zeer zeker wel leven met het invoerbedrag. ;-)

*****Chauffeur onderweg!*****

Ohwww. shaking spannend. Pakketdienst komt meestal rond elf uur.
Nog maar een koffie.

Elf.


----------



## EricSW

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*



Temperarely said:


> Ha, bedankt.
> 
> Nou, cool. Als het pakketje verder "vet"in orde is kan ik zeer zeker wel leven met het invoerbedrag. ;-)
> 
> *****Chauffeur onderweg!*****
> 
> Ohwww. shaking spannend. Pakketdienst komt meestal rond elf uur.
> Nog maar een koffie.
> 
> Elf.


En? En? En?


----------



## Sjors

Ik heb nog nooit een rembours bedrag gezien. Kan je me een screenshot ervan geven, ik ben nu wel erg nieuwsgierig waar dat staat. Zou het een stuk makkelijker maken. Mijn pakketje is trouwens door de douane heen, maar er gebeurt nog verder niks. Waarschijnlijk te kort vastgehouden voor een Express pakketje...

Ow, Mart, als je dit leest trouwens, kan jij wat aan die erg hinderlijke typo doen in de titel. Ik ben dan wel dyslectisch, hier wordt ik wel een beetje kriebelig van...

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Ik heb nog nooit een rembours bedrag gezien. Kan je me een screenshot ervan geven, ik ben nu wel erg nieuwsgierig waar dat staat. Zou het een stuk makkelijker maken. Mijn pakketje is trouwens door de douane heen, maar er gebeurt nog verder niks. Waarschijnlijk te kort vastgehouden voor een Express pakketje...
> 
> Ow, Mart, als je dit leest trouwens, kan jij wat aan die erg hinderlijke typo doen in de titel. Ik ben dan wel dyslectisch, hier wordt ik wel een beetje kriebelig van...
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Was me eerlijk waar nog nooit opgevallen 

Gefixt!


----------



## Temperarely

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*



EricSW said:


> En? En? En?


Jaaaaa, hij of zij is binnen. Hiiiiihaaa.

Prachtig.

Foto's volgen.

Elf


----------



## Temperarely

Sjors said:


> Ik heb nog nooit een rembours bedrag gezien. Kan je me een screenshot ervan geven, ik ben nu wel erg nieuwsgierig waar dat staat. Zou het een stuk makkelijker maken. Mijn pakketje is trouwens door de douane heen, maar er gebeurt nog verder niks. Waarschijnlijk te kort vastgehouden voor een Express pakketje...
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Ha Sjors,










Als die door de douane heen is moet het toch echt gaan vlotten ,lijkt mij.

Proost , Elf.


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag ook een pakketje ontvangen na twee weken.... ze hebben het ook opengemaakt enkel het weer dichtmaken handen ze waarschijnlijk onvoldoende tijd voor. Ach ja, hoefde niks te betalen! Mijn mooie horloge-doosje voor transport was kapot voor de tweede keer van notabene Scatola. Dus heb nu iets van de andere kant gekocht twee doosjes voor elk twee horloges voor nog geen 15,- incl verzendkosten!! Ziet er nog goed uit ook! 

Vind het ook wel leuk dat ze deze er tussenuit gevist hebben, want nu is het gewoon niet een keer bingo voor ze. :-d


----------



## Sjors

T-Shirts zijn aaangekomen. Drie besteld, vier gekregen (en twee [email protected]) en geen aanslag


----------



## Bidle

Sjors said:


> T-Shirts zijn aaangekomen. Drie besteld, vier gekregen (en twee [email protected]) en geen aanslag


Kijk dat valt dan weer mee, sterker nog een vierde t-shirt erbij!!

Gefeliciteerd, wel even showen natuurlijk of zien we ze van zelf verschijnen icm een mooie G-shock.


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Art,

Ik post ze zo in de nieuwe aanwinsten 

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## om-4

Temperarely said:


> Gloeiende gloeiende.
> Dat is toch niet normaal. Ontbrak er iets aan het adres? Of?
> 
> Elf.


Geen flauw idee. Het was mijn Lyndon. Misschien doen ze online research naar de echte waarde van onbekende merken?


----------



## Sjors

Het moet natuurlijk niet gekker worden:










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, was dat maar zo


----------



## Temperarely

Lester Burnham said:


> Haha, was dat maar zo


Dat is alleen zo als je het zelf mee neemt vanuit het buitenland. Voor bestellingen/aankopen via het internet geldt het niet.
Zoals ik het begrepen heb althans.

Elf


----------



## Sjors

Ja, dat is idd zo. Ze zouden dat eens door moeten trekken naar bestellingen vanuit het buitenland. Volgens mij vertraagd de hele boel doordat ze al belasting willen heffen op zo'n beetje alles wat binnenkomt.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Bidle

Sjors said:


> Ja, dat is idd zo. Ze zouden dat eens door moeten trekken naar bestellingen vanuit het buitenland. Volgens mij vertraagd de hele boel doordat ze al belasting willen heffen op zo'n beetje alles wat binnenkomt.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Mee eens, en wat ze van mij als eerste mogen doen: Is het meenemen van neppers gewoon niet toe staan!! Vind het zo iets achterlijks....met de post mag het niet, maar wel een paar van die dingen vanuit Turkijke meeslepen.


----------



## Sjors

Ja, dat las ik ook. "Het mag niet, maar 3 nep horloges wordt gedoogs, plus 3 nep shirts, plus...." Ik zag gisteren een gastje van een jaar of 12 met een Rolex lopen, uit Turkye...


----------



## Bidle

Sjors said:


> Ja, dat las ik ook. "Het mag niet, maar 3 nep horloges wordt gedoogs, plus 3 nep shirts, plus...." Ik zag gisteren een gastje van een jaar of 12 met een Rolex lopen, uit Turkye...


Hmmm, enkel weet ik even niet wat erger is een gastje van 12 met een echte Rolex of een neppert. ;-)


----------



## Temperarely

Bidle said:


> Hmmm, enkel weet ik even niet wat erger is een gastje van 12 met een echte Rolex of een neppert. ;-)


:think: mmmmm.
Daar heb je een punt.

Elf


----------



## Martin_B

Zei Jeremy Clarkson niet iets als 'There's only one thing worse than a fake Rolex, and that's a real one' ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Zei Jeremy Clarkson niet iets als 'There's only one thing worse than a fake Rolex, and that's a real one' ;-)


Precies meneer Clarkson..... brrrr,..

Hij is overigens een Omega man, althans zoals die zelf weleens heeft aangegeven.


----------



## Temperarely

Hi Guys,

Heeft één van jullie het volgende al eens meegemaakt? 

Pakketje vanuit Japan : vertrokken de 17e "Posting/Collection". Ook de rest van de normale meldingen ,verkregen via de Japanse track and trace , " 17-11 2011 "En route" en de 18e "Arrival at outward office of exchange" en eveneens "Dispatch from outward office of exchange". Tot zover alles normaal. Het is vandaag al weer de 23e ,en normaal gesproken zou volgens mijn ervaringen, afgelopen maandag de status moeten zijn veranderd naar " Arrivel at inward office of exchange" en de ,helaas, " awaiting presentation to customs commissioner". De "arrivel" is alleen nog niet gebeurt en baart mij toch enigzins zorgen.
:think:
Vanmiddag kontakt gehad met de Post.nl 0900 0570 en deze kon mij na wat "her en der" zoekwerk niet verder helpen. Pakketje is niet of nog niet gearriveerd.
:-(
Graag jullie ervaringen en input

Elf.


----------



## Sjors

Klinkt als: "wacht nog maar een weekje" en het pakje verschijnt met een rekeningetje voor de kosten en de tax. Ik had bij m'n laatste pakketje trouwens "maar" €12.50 kosten, ipv €17.-. Is dat nieuw?

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Temperarely

Sjors said:


> Klinkt als: "wacht nog maar een weekje" en het pakje verschijnt met een rekeningetje voor de kosten en de tax. Ik had bij m'n laatste pakketje trouwens "maar" €12.50 kosten, ipv €17.-. Is dat nieuw?
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Mogge Sjors,

Bedankt voor het ietwat opbeuren.
;-)
Ik hoop echt dat zo is ,behalve dan de staatssteuning dan.
Echter ,net gechecked, staat de status nog steeds op "Dispatch from outward office of exchange" en nog geen Arrivel [op Schiphol]. Dat duurt toch ,normaal gesproken, hooguit een dag of drie [vlucht + ontvangstbliep Nederland].

Ik hou het nog even op mijn paranoia.

Laatste keer ,een paar maanden geleden, was het nog 17.00 euro ,dus dat is dan een vooruitgang.

Groet,
Elf.


----------



## Temperarely

Hi,


Pfieuwwwww.Yaaaahoooe.

Je had gewoon gelijk Sjors ,en ik hoor je denken "ik heb altijd gelijk", status van de zending is veranderd in "Arrival at inward office of exchange" en het daarna onvermijdbare "Awaiting presentation to customs commissioner".

Ik heb gelijk met "dePost" gebeld ,en nu heb ik ook een Nederlands trackingnr.. Een "rembours/inklarings-bedrag" is nog niet vermeld. Ik had een vriendelijke man die mij oa. vertelde dat het vanwege de aankomende feestdagen erg druk was met pakketjes "uit den vreemde".

Pfffff,om een hartverzakking van te krijgen "eigen import".


Cheers,
Elf


----------



## Temperarely

Hoi,

Quote;" Een "rembours/inklarings-bedrag" is nog niet vermeld"


Aaaahhrgg .S..t s..t , Zie ik bij m'n track&trace gegevens ook nog eens dat ik een briefje ga ontvangen van de B.dienst. Zullen wel een betaalbewijs willen zien. Betaling is gedaan via PP. Is dat dan de bevestigings email van PP,"U heeft een betaling overgemaakt"",met de transactiegegevens??
Nou,deze keer dus echt de hoofdprijs. Mmm :think: ,als het horloge dan maar vet in orde binnkomt wordt dat ook wel weer rap vergeten.

Elf


----------



## TheMaestro

Ben benieuwd, heb op dit moment een pakje onderweg met een Invicta erin, 2e hands.
Is als zodanig op de aangifte vermeld met de toevoeging "Gift" en een waarde van €45,-.
Heb zelfs de afzender een paar "Happy Birthdays" op de verpakking laten schrijven.
Ik hou jullie hier op de hoogte.


----------



## Martin_B

TheMaestro said:


> Ben benieuwd, heb op dit moment een pakje onderweg met een Invicta erin, 2e hands.
> Is als zodanig op de aangifte vermeld met de toevoeging "Gift" en een waarde van €45,-.
> Heb zelfs de afzender een paar "Happy Birthdays" op de verpakking laten schrijven.
> Ik hou jullie hier op de hoogte.


Ik vroeg me vanmorgen af, is een tweedehands artikel eigenlijk wel BTW plichtig? Bij auto's gaat de BPM ook met leeftijd omlaag, met 0 na 100 maanden dacht ik?

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Ik vroeg me vanmorgen af, is een tweedehands artikel eigenlijk wel BTW plichtig? Bij auto's gaat de BPM ook met leeftijd omlaag, met 0 na 100 maanden dacht ik?
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Over een auto betaal je inderdaad steeds minder BPM naarmate de auto ouder is, maar als je een auto invoert in Nederland moet je hoe dan ook (of die wagen nu 1 of 30 jaar oud is) 19% BTW dokken.


----------



## FongSayYuk

ben benieuwd hoelang het gaat duren en hoeveel het gaat kosten! hopelijk kort en niks


----------



## Bidle

Help het hopen voor je,... maar veel belangrijker voor de kijker thuis; Wat zit er in het pakketje!!?


----------



## FongSayYuk

Bidle said:


> Help het hopen voor je,... maar veel belangrijker voor de kijker thuis; Wat zit er in het pakketje!!?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/watch-girlfriend-cant-choose-ssvm004-vs-ssvm010-1543098.html

de SSVM010 voor vriendinlief


----------



## Bidle

Kijk dat doe je goed!! Je doet vast een gooi naar de verkiezing vriend van de maand. ;-)

Zonder gekheid; ziet er leuk uit. Nu maar even geduld.


----------



## EricSW

Spannund!!!!


----------



## FongSayYuk

Vandaag een update.... maar niks veels :/, kan dat kloppen dat ie 2x door customs gaat? ><


----------



## Bidle

Heb dat ook wel eens gezien,... niks om je zorgen over te maken!


----------



## FongSayYuk

Laten we het hopen  vandaag weer eenzelfde update! "In Customs"


----------



## Proenski

No worries, mijn laatste aanschaf kwam uit de US en mocht wel een hele maand bij de douane logeren...


----------



## FongSayYuk

Gaat ie vandaag naar me huis?


----------



## Sjors

Morgen opwachten bij de deur denk ik, alhoewel met rekening ook pas dinsdag kan aankomen :-( Als een pakje langer dan een dag op dat kantoor blijft liggen, komt er meestal ook een "plezierige" rekening bij.

Oita, dan lijkt het dat je bij een goede vriend van me hebt besteld ;-)

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## FongSayYuk

Sjors said:


> Morgen opwachten bij de deur denk ik, alhoewel met rekening ook pas dinsdag kan aankomen :-( Als een pakje langer dan een dag op dat kantoor blijft liggen, komt er meestal ook een "plezierige" rekening bij.
> 
> Oita, dan lijkt het dat je bij een goede vriend van me hebt besteld ;-)
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Bummer! Ik heb het naar kantoor verstuurd en morgen dus dicht... Maandag dan? Of dan toch dinsdag? Stom dat je extra moet betalen ><

Idd bij 1 van de aangeraadde dealers besteld  

Thanks for the feedback! x


----------



## Sjors

Nou, BTW betalen we allemaal, maar vooral die extra €17.- voor de opmaak van een rekening en het ophouden van een pakketje vind ik vooral zuur. Bij mij is die €17 vaak ongeveer de helft of meer van het totaalbedrag.


Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## FongSayYuk

Goedemorgen allen!

Vandaag een update van de trackingsite:


02/28/2015 07:11Final delivery160664NETHERLANDS

Echter wat betekent dit? Ik heb mijn werk adres ingevuld als afleveradres. Vandaag zijn wij gesloten en gisteren is niks ontvangen.

Daarnaast heb ik de volgende email gekregen;

_Thank you very much for using the E-Mail notification service of completed delivery.

This message is to notify you of the status of your mail.

Receipt Date & Time:
Feb 23,2015(Mon)
18:07
Receipt Number:
582-4673-002
Item Number:
CD117869487JP 
Mail Type:
Parcel
Country:
NETHERLANDS
Processing Date & Time:
Feb 28,2015(Sat)
07:11
Status:
Delivery was completed.

*Please do not reply to this email directly. Email messages sent to this address
will not be answered._Ik snap er niks van  kan iemand mij helpen


----------



## MisterHo

Moet je toch bij TNT langsgaan of bellen; of is het EMS? Welk dienst je ook gebruikte, *bellen*! Maar even wachten tot Maandag.

Bij mij hier hab ik het ook een paar keer gehad.(Spaanse post)
Update op website was afgeleverd, kreeg ik hem de volgende dag(2x gebeurd). Of ik had mijn pakket binnen en volgens tracking was ie nog onderweg.


----------



## Bidle

+1


Gebeurd met regelmaat. Maak je nog maar niet al te veel zorgen. Gaat vast goed komen!


----------



## Dixit

Ook typisch Nederlands: de postbode legt het pake gewoon aan de deur (of in mijn geval: in de heg). Bij het afleverbericht zat zelfs keurig een gescande handtekening ( maar niet die van de ontvanger, want die was er immers niet).


----------



## Bidle

Dixit said:


> Ook typisch Nederlands: de postbode legt het pake gewoon aan de deur (of in mijn geval: in de heg). Bij het afleverbericht zat zelfs keurig een gescande handtekening ( maar niet die van de ontvanger, want die was er immers niet).


Uiteraard natuurlijk wel een uitzondering. Laten we er nog even vanuit gaan dat het pakketje van OP nog netjes wordt afgeleverd.


----------



## FongSayYuk

Het pakketje was op 23FEB al in NL en is door de douane uitgekozen uit steekproef. Uit hun inspectie is gebleken dat het niet in Nederland geleverd mag worden en is daarom naar Groningen gestuurd om te retourneren naar afzender. Het is nu al teruggestuurd naar Japan. Ik was wel verrast en ze zei dat we een brief zouden moeten hebben krijgen. Nu gaan ze onderzoek doen waarom het is geretourneerd en kan over 6 dagen pas bellen voor een uitslag. 

Ze vroegen of een er nep product in zat trouwens, want dat zou een reden kunnen zijn. Maar het is een japanse lijn, lijkt erop, wat een boer niet kent, mogen we ook niet invoeren??! Waar slaat dit op?


----------



## Bidle

FongSayYuk said:


> Het pakketje was op 23FEB al in NL en is door de douane uitgekozen uit steekproef. Uit hun inspectie is gebleken dat het niet in Nederland geleverd mag worden en is daarom naar Groningen gestuurd om te retourneren naar afzender. Het is nu al teruggestuurd naar Japan. Ik was wel verrast en ze zei dat we een brief zouden moeten hebben krijgen. Nu gaan ze onderzoek doen waarom het is geretourneerd en kan over 6 dagen pas bellen voor een uitslag.
> 
> Ze vroegen of een er nep product in zat trouwens, want dat zou een reden kunnen zijn. Maar het is een japanse lijn, lijkt erop, wat een boer niet kent, mogen we ook niet invoeren??! Waar slaat dit op?


Dat is vervelend, maar iig weet je wel waar het pakketje is.
Zo zijn er wel vaker van dit soort zaken..... oude Tudor die als nep bestempelt wordt door de achterdeksel waar Rolex op staat,... etc, etc. Helaas zitten er daar niet al te veel experts. Heb in de jaren al veel scenario's mee gemaakt. Gelukkig verreweg de meeste zijn goed gegaan.

Enfin, daar ben je niet direct mee geholpen. Gewoon vragen of verkoper het nogmaals wil opsturen met een duidelijke omschrijving van het product en daarbij iets van catalogus/print waaruit blijkt dat het een echt horloge betreft. Met 'zeldzame' vintage horloges doe ik dat altijd. Enkel vanuit voorzorg.

Laatste tip; maak je niet te druk aan de telefoon, want dat werkt enkel averechts!!

Succes en houd ons op de hoogte.


----------



## FongSayYuk

Bedankt Bidle voor je reactie.

Ik heb Katsu gebeld en hij gaat morgen de japanese post office en de NL postoffice bellen om te kijken of hij het nog kan tegenhouden.

Wel vervelend allemaal, denk namelijk dat het niet goed is voor een horloge om zoveel km af te leggen niet :/ straks wordt er teveel geschud!


----------



## Bidle

FongSayYuk said:


> Bedankt Bidle voor je reactie.
> 
> Ik heb Katsu gebeld en hij gaat morgen de japanese post office en de NL postoffice bellen om te kijken of hij het nog kan tegenhouden.
> 
> Wel vervelend allemaal, denk namelijk dat het niet goed is voor een horloge om zoveel km af te leggen niet :/ straks wordt er teveel geschud!


Het is idd vervelend, maar komt goed. Wat betreft het schudden ed. tot nu toe enkel een paar keer een horloge gehad dat gemagnetiseerd was. Gelukkig is dat erg gemakkelijk op te lossen. Kortom even moed houden! ;-)


----------



## FongSayYuk

> Dear Katsu,
> 
> I regret to tell that the parcel has been shipped back to your address today or yesterday due to unknown reasons.
> 
> 
> Our post office mentioned that this is the only information they could give and that the reasons of return is stated on the parcel upon receipt on your side.
> 
> 
> It is a pity this happened and I do not know why... I hear on forums everything goes great most of the time.
> 
> 
> How should we handle this now? Will you resend it?
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience and hope you can help!
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> 
> Fong




Nu afwachten


----------



## JohnGo

Hey Fong,

Ga duimen dat alles goed komt met een resend! 
Vervelend als de douane zo moeilijk doet over JDM spullen, hier in BE is het ook niet anders bij de douane. IncaBloc's Seiko SARB 'cocktail time' werd ook gewoon als een nepperd bestempeld...

Gr

John


----------



## FongSayYuk

Heren! Een update!

Vandaag een pakketje ontvangen op werk met heel veel heisa, omdat het pakketje verzonden was zonder mijn naam. Dus enkel het bedrijfsnaam.

Heel vaag, want van TNT kreeg ik te horen dat hij dus teruggestuurd zal worden en had de horloge niet meer verwacht. Daarnaast zat er nog een factuur aan van 73 EUR ... en dit is de eerste horloge die ik bestel (just my luck?)... Maargoed, ik ben hartstikke blij dat het binnen is eindelijk en uiteraard nog wat foto's 

























Morgenavond geven denk ik


----------



## Martin_B

Eind goed al goed! :-!


----------



## Sjors

Leuk altijd die Origami. Ik heb er wel eens aan mijn leerlingen gegeven. Over een maandje verwacht ik ook iets van Katsu-san. Ben benieuwd hoe de douane daar weer mee omgaat. In ieder geval mooi dat je pakje alsnog is aangekomen. 

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Dixit

Kan het zijn, dat dat pakje juist is onderschept, omdat je het naar je bedrijf hebt laten sturen ?
Een bedrijfsnaam trekt douaniers aan zoals een vers gedraaide drol vliegen aantrekt.


----------



## joins

Hallo, is er iemand die mij kan helpen met betrekking tot de Belgische douane?
ik was van plan om een horloge in de vs te kopen, Omega Planet ocean, tweedehands.
hoe groot is de kans dat ik hierop invoerrechten, btw, enz op moet betalen.
Heb geen zin om plots als verrassing nog 100en euro's op te leggen.
alvast bedankt voor jullie tijd. Jens


----------



## Proenski

joins said:


> Hallo, is er iemand die mij kan helpen met betrekking tot de Belgische douane?
> ik was van plan om een horloge in de vs te kopen, Omega Planet ocean, tweedehands.
> hoe groot is de kans dat ik hierop invoerrechten, btw, enz op moet betalen.
> Heb geen zin om plots als verrassing nog 100en euro's op te leggen.
> alvast bedankt voor jullie tijd. Jens


Ga er maar vanuit dat je 100% zeker invoerrechten en btw gaat betalen..


----------



## joins

Proenski said:


> Ga er maar vanuit dat je 100% zeker invoerrechten en btw gaat betalen..


 Dat dacht ik al. Ik kan beginnen zoeken binnen de EU : )


----------



## Bidle

joins said:


> Dat dacht ik al. Ik kan beginnen zoeken binnen de EU : )


Lijkt me een goed plan. Moet zeggen dat ik met regelmaat geluk heb gehad, maar vind het nooit erg om te betalen. Het is immers zoals het eigenlijk hoort. Wel vind ik van sommige vervoerders de invoerkosten vrij/onnodig hoog.

Welke heb je precies op het oog of blijft dat voor nu nog even een verrassing?


----------



## joins

Bidle said:


> Lijkt me een goed plan. Moet zeggen dat ik met regelmaat geluk heb gehad, maar vind het nooit erg om te betalen. Het is immers zoals het eigenlijk hoort. Wel vind ik van sommige vervoerders de invoerkosten vrij/onnodig hoog.
> 
> Welke heb je precies op het oog of blijft dat voor nu nog even een verrassing?


Ben op zoek naar een Omega Planet Ocean 2201.50 met 2500 binnenwerk. Watchfinder heeft er een op voorraad. Winkel in london.


----------



## joins

Hallo,
was deze draad een beetje uit het oog verloren.
De planet ocean is aangekomen, 
Ben er tot nu toe zeer tevreden over!


----------



## Bidle

Goed dat die binnen is.


----------



## FongSayYuk

Nooit geluk  24 EUR erbij

Samenvatting

*Vrachtbrief: 4064227145**Zending beschikbaar na betaling door ontvanger**Ontvang een statusbericht van uw zending.**Dinsdag, mei 19, 2015 om 14:52**Plaats van herkomst:*SINGAPORE - SINGAPORE - SINGAPORE*Plaats van bestemming:*AMSTERDAM - AMSTERDAM - NETHERLANDS, THE*Verwachte levertijd:*Donderdag, mei 21, 2015Voor het einde van de dag
1 Collo



Dinsdag, mei 19, 2015LocatieTijdCollo 11Zending beschikbaar na betaling door ontvangerAMSTERDAM - NETHERLANDS, THE14:521 Collo
10Zending gearriveerd op DHL-vestiging AMSTERDAM - NETHERLANDS, THEAMSTERDAM - NETHERLANDS, THE12:521 Collo
9Vertrokken van DHL vestiging in AMSTERDAM - NETHERLANDS, THEAMSTERDAM - NETHERLANDS, THE12:431 Collo
8Verwerkt in AMSTERDAM - NETHERLANDS, THEAMSTERDAM - NETHERLANDS, THE10:231 Collo
7Douane inklaring compleet om AMSTERDAM - NETHERLANDS, THEAMSTERDAM - NETHERLANDS, THE10:101 Collo
6Zending gearriveerd in DHL-sorteercentrum AMSTERDAM - NETHERLANDS, THEAMSTERDAM - NETHERLANDS, THE09:481 Collo
Maandag, mei 18, 2015LocatieTijdCollo 5Status douane bijgewerktAMSTERDAM - NETHERLANDS, THE17:044Vertrokken van DHL vestiging in SINGAPORE - SINGAPORESINGAPORE - SINGAPORE22:541 Collo
3Verwerkt in SINGAPORE - SINGAPORESINGAPORE - SINGAPORE21:471 Collo
2Zending gearriveerd in DHL-sorteercentrum SINGAPORE - SINGAPORESINGAPORE - SINGAPORE20:211 Collo
1Zending opgehaaldSINGAPORE - SINGAPORE18:071 Collo

Verberg details


----------



## GhentWatch

Zending vanuit Australie onderschept.

Krijg ik een brief in de bus dat ik extra info en facturen moet voorleggen (nogal moeilijk voor een horloge uit de jaren 70).
Ligt nu al 2 weken bij onze Belgische douane-vrienden.


Als de aangegeven en verzekerde waarde 700 AUD is dan zal het horloge wl zoveel kosten zeker? Ik verwacht gigantisch gepakt te worden met kosten...


----------



## Bidle

GhentWatch said:


> Zending vanuit Australie onderschept.
> 
> Krijg ik een brief in de bus dat ik extra info en facturen moet voorleggen (nogal moeilijk voor een horloge uit de jaren 70).
> Ligt nu al 2 weken bij onze Belgische douane-vrienden.
> 
> Als de aangegeven en verzekerde waarde 700 AUD is dan zal het horloge wl zoveel kosten zeker? Ik verwacht gigantisch gepakt te worden met kosten...


Wat is er precies lastig? Heb je geen factuur gehad van de verkoper omdat deze particulier is. In een dergelijk geval zal een betalingsbewijs ook volstaan. Althans hier (NL) wel.


----------



## Sjors

GhentWatch said:


> Zending vanuit Australie onderschept.
> 
> Krijg ik een brief in de bus dat ik extra info en facturen moet voorleggen (nogal moeilijk voor een horloge uit de jaren 70).
> Ligt nu al 2 weken bij onze Belgische douane-vrienden.
> 
> Als de aangegeven en verzekerde waarde 700 AUD is dan zal het horloge wl zoveel kosten zeker? Ik verwacht gigantisch gepakt te worden met kosten...


In Nederland is 700 AUD ongeveer €500. Belasting dan ongeveer €100 plus 17,50 voor het rekenwerk, 4 dagen opslag van je pakketje en printen van het papiertje.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## GhentWatch

Sjors said:


> In Nederland is 700 AUD ongeveer €500. Belasting dan ongeveer €100 plus 17,50 voor het rekenwerk, 4 dagen opslag van je pakketje en printen van het papiertje.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Nee ze bedoelen dat ik met een catalogus moet komen opzetten. Aangezien ze het modelletje niet in de Roamer (de nieuwe chinese niet de zwisterse) catalogus terugvinden...

Ligt nu al 3 weken in de douane.


----------



## Bidle

Wellicht dat ze twijfelen aan de echtheid?? Iig een vreemd verhaal, hopelijk komt het snel in orde.


----------



## FongSayYuk

Ik heb maar geen geluk... nog eentje waar ik BTW over moet betalen! gelukkig valt het wel mee, maar hoor dat anderen meer geluk hebben.

Helaas is ie niet voor mij, maar kado voor een vriend


----------



## DustinC

Ben misschien van plan om een horloge uit Japan te importeren. Echter wordt deze volgens mij altijd met EMS verzonden. Zover ik kan zien, worden deze altijd uitgepikt, ofwel, ga er maar 100% van uit dat je BTW en inklaringskosten moet betalen. Is deze stelling juist? En hoe beoordelen ze de waarde van het pakketje? Op basis van factuur of gaan ze naar de MRSP kijken? Dat laatste lijkt me onwaarschijnlijk, maar het zal me niet verbazen dat ze je op die manier nog ff naaien..


----------



## Martin_B

Mijn ervaring met EMS is dat zij zelf inklaren, en dus moet je inderdaad altijd betalen. In principe doen ze dat op basis van de aangegeven waarde, maar deze moet wel reëel zijn. Een paypal betalingsbewijs voldoet, zover ik heb meegemaakt, voor de douane wanneer ze er om vragen.


----------



## Dixit

FongSayYuk said:


> Ik heb maar geen geluk... nog eentje waar ik BTW over moet betalen! gelukkig valt het wel mee, maar hoor dat anderen meer geluk hebben.
> 
> Helaas is ie niet voor mij, maar kado voor een vriend


Mooi horloge. Die vriend heeft aan jou een goede vriend !

Waarom heb je deze buiten de EU gehaald ? Is hij intra-EU niet te verkrijgen ?
Het lijkt mij namelijk, dat in de prijscategorie van Orients het voordeel vrijwel vervlogen is als er BTW (+ invoerrechten ?) + servicekosten moeten worden betaald.
Daarnaast krijg je buiten de EU meestal maar 1 jaar garantie en dan moet je je horloge nog naar Verweggistan terugsturen.

Ik koop om bovenstaande redenen mijn Vostoks altijd bij Duitse verdelers. Het is natuurlijk wel waar: de kans, dat een Vostok sneuvelt tijdens de garantieperiode is misschien iets groter dan dat een Orient sneuvelt. ;-)


----------



## arogle1stus

*Re: Daar gaan we weer (Nederlandse Doune perikelen)...*

Sjors:
Sorry no Dutch being spoken.
In June 2016 the wife and I will be visiting our son in Finland flying KLM.
We intend to remain 24 hours in Amsterdam on the return trip.
Do you have any suggestions of what to include on our itenerary? Only
memory of Amsterdam is Schipol airport. We'd like to see as much as we can
of Holland in 24 hours.

Lou Snutt


----------



## FongSayYuk

Dixit said:


> Mooi horloge. Die vriend heeft aan jou een goede vriend !
> 
> Waarom heb je deze buiten de EU gehaald ? Is hij intra-EU niet te verkrijgen ?
> Het lijkt mij namelijk, dat in de prijscategorie van Orients het voordeel vrijwel vervlogen is als er BTW (+ invoerrechten ?) + servicekosten moeten worden betaald.
> Daarnaast krijg je buiten de EU meestal maar 1 jaar garantie en dan moet je je horloge nog naar Verweggistan terugsturen.
> 
> Ik koop om bovenstaande redenen mijn Vostoks altijd bij Duitse verdelers. Het is natuurlijk wel waar: de kans, dat een Vostok sneuvelt tijdens de garantieperiode is misschien iets groter dan dat een Orient sneuvelt. ;-)


Haha, ik deel wel de kosten he. Hij was 114EUR + 26EUR bij de douane. 140 in totaal dus.

Bij Seriouswatches (Nederlands bedrijf), is hij te koop voor 169 EUR en Home is de enige AD in nederland volgens mij die Orient verkoopt (correct me if I am wrong). Op Weisz zie ik helaas geen producten/prijzen en daarom dus via CW.


----------

